# new member question



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

tried to register for premium but could not get the site to do it. anything I can do?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hhhmm not quiet sure on why it wouldnt work you should be able to tick the box and then it should take you through to a payment page. I will contact the other admin(who works for vscope) and try and get it sorted out.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

It really is something you need to fix. I finally persisted and reached the payment page. Wonder how many potential members you have lost.



Surtees said:


> Hhhmm not quiet sure on why it wouldnt work you should be able to tick the box and then it should take you through to a payment page. I will contact the other admin(who works for vscope) and try and get it sorted out.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I will work at getting it fixed thank you for letting me know about the problem it is the first that I have heard of it. Thank you once again I hope you enjoy it here.


----------

